# Hi, I'm Charlie



## Charlie (Oct 6, 2006)

Hello,

Just started keeping Mantids so i'm a bit new to all this. I also have a Bearded Dragon and am looking into getting a snake.


----------



## Rick (Oct 6, 2006)

Welcome. Glad to have ya here.


----------



## Ian (Oct 6, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! I think you are the first user from the Channel Islands


----------



## Sven (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey Charlie, welcome to the Forum  

Greets

Sven


----------

